# Sig P365 Spectre Comp 1000 Round Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He seemed really impressed with it. 

This gun interests me, but not for the $1200 price tag!

I have two different size Performance Center Shield Plus pistols. The Perf Center guns have a trigger pull of about 3.5 pounds, and shoot amazingly well. I bought BOTH of them for what this gun costs. 

And, I don't believe this gun is 2x as good. Nor do I think it is worth $1200. 

Heck, a normal 365 is 1/2 the price.

If it were $800, I would probably already own one.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Nice review .. tempting though ..
but I will stick with my P365 for now ..


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

I have the 365 specter comp and like it very much, it does everything well and it does reduce some of the rise, not by a massive amount but I can tell, since I have a 365XL also and have shot them back to back.

I also think the Spectre comp is over priced but I built this this gun and found the comp slide and Spectre FCU at good prices and didn't spent the $1200 price Sig is trying to get for it.

I have 3-p320 custom AXG's I've built and in the past year expanded the 365's I have, I really like this platform so going forward I'll be adding more 365's. 

I used to own a 365 sas and standard 365 foolishly sold them, so I'll be looking for another standard to build.


----------

